# Salve Regina



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

I was asked to compose a relatively small, a capella choral piece for my school (it's a catholic one and our patron saint's remains are going on tour and will be there for a small time, during which my piece was to be performed). As such, I tried to keep it restrained, although I am planning to end it with a very fast fugue. Btw the dynamics are not written in because Sibelius butchers them.


__
https://soundcloud.com/henrique-l-rodrigues%2Fsalve-regina

Still, I would like your opinion and feedback. However, I'd much rather you gave me your opinion regarding the next two pieces (which are in a different style altogether). The first is a impressionistic-ish first try, whereas the second is a more dissonant/non-tonal one. I believe I've posted them both here before but since not much critique was given I'll try again 


__
https://soundcloud.com/henrique-l-rodrigues%2Fintrodu-o-ao-nascer-do-sol


__
https://soundcloud.com/henrique-l-rodrigues%2Ffuga-crom-tica


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi, I am happy with your good music. It makes me feel good.


----------



## nicecomposer (Aug 9, 2012)

Salve Regina was very good. I don't have any reference for choral music, cause i don't listen to it, but I liked this one.

Introdução ao Nascer do Sol was also quite good. I was impressed. I wish i had more to say, but I don't know how to talk about music.

the third one would make good haunted house music. It's not really something i listen to much, but it could serve a purpose somewhere i'm sure.


----------



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for your compliments. Haunted house music? Hadn't thought of that, but it makes sense. Rather funny notion as well.


----------

